# Anyone using a mechanical chimney sweeping device to save from climbing their roof??



## mpilihp (Sep 25, 2008)

We went to the common ground fair this past weekend and saw two vendors selling mechanical chimney cleaning devices.

Ive been thinking about building something such as these and to see them was great, gave me some more/better ideas on how to build it.

The first one is 'The Chimney Scrubber'   website is www.chimneyscrubber.com  Costs I think $300

Best to look at it online to see how it installs and operates.  

WHat I like about it is the pulley mount on top of the chimney, simple and adjustable.  Also the brush, it appears as it would pull through easily, may not scrub as much as a normal brush but with an mechanical setup Id be doing it on a weekly basis.  Also this one can be installed yourself easily and that is their expectation.  

What I did NOT like is the fact you have to operate it from the cleanout at the bottom, pulling on the chain with the door open, I know when we clean the chimney now if the door was open it would create a huge mess.

The second one is called 'Swift Chimney Cleaner' no website.  This one is more involved and more complicated and requires them to install it.  They quoted me $450 installed.

I have a brochu and if anyone is interested I can scan and post it.  This one the top pully mount is lag bolted to the top of the chimney.  There is a pulley mounted at the bottom of the chimney near the cleanout, requiring a shaft through the chimney.  Then about chest height there is a drive box on the outside of the chimney where  there is a crank or a shaft you would drive with a drill.   From this shaft or crank you can crank a standard brush up and down the chimney and the brush stores at the bottom of the chimney.  THis one uses thin stainless steel cable whereas the first one uses a stainless steel chain.  


Pros to this one are it operates with the cleanout closed.  thats about it to me.

Cons are:
The cost, alot of money
Requiring to be installed.
Its a mechanical nightmare I think with the box on the outside of the chimney.


I am planning on building one myself.  My plan is to manufacture a mount for the top of the chimney like the first unit uses (See webpage)  But I would use cable instead of a chain and at the bottom it would be driven by a drum on a shaft with a crank on the outside of the chimney.  The cable would be wrapped several times around the drum to allow it to have traction and pull the brush up and down.

I am unable to find stainless steel cable available in the lenght I need (less than 100 ft)  I can find galvanized steel.  Any issue using galvanized steel cable in the  flue?   Will the high temps damage galvanized cable as compared to stainless steel?

~ Phil


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm not sure that stuff on the chimney is a good look.
I've been using flexible rods and a vacuum and do it from below so I don't have to climb on the metal roof.
In fact, I might try to clean the chimney tonight.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 25, 2008)

You men are a bit like me. I HATE ladders over 20 feet high This is an excellent subject, however I admit to totally prefer the inside/ground up smart solutions. Poles, rods and brushes are the way for me.

Let's continue this subject!! Thanks.


----------



## Gator eye (Sep 25, 2008)

Seems simple enough...looks kind of pricey for what you get.....if you build your own are you planning on using a standard brush?


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 25, 2008)

I intend on  building it myself, I will incorporate it with a chimney ROOF/cover as I currently have over my flue.  I am planning on using a standard brush but I liked the 'DODGE BRUSH' because it moves through the flue much easier and I think would be alot less strain on the mechanics of the systems (pulleys, cable, drive drum and so on).

Im going away next week but plan on working on this when I come back.  Want it up before the snow flies.  WE will be burnnig alot more wood this year and have some greener wood and some soft wood so want to be able to clean it alot  more often than we normally do.  Plus Im getting old and dont like to get on the roof when its snowy/icey. 

~ Phil


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

Should check out the flexi rods.


----------



## Gator eye (Sep 25, 2008)

velvetfoot said:
			
		

> Should check out the flexi rods.



I don't know how flex rods would work for my chimney. my clean out is about two foot off the floor and it is a outside chimney so I have a block wall and a chinmey block to go through.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

I clean my insert out from the inside.


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 25, 2008)

90$ for my sweep to do it once a year.  Considering how much I save on my heating costs with wood,well??    How much oil will $90 buy :blank:


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 25, 2008)

With a wood stove never attempt to clean your chimney with less than a 3/8 fiberglass rod...all lesser measurements of rod will flex and bind


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 25, 2008)

sonny might have the best solution, although if you have the need to do it a number of times/season the dollars could add up.
The sweep can check things out up there as well, but there's also the issue, I suppose, that he could mess stuff up.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 25, 2008)

My cleanout is 1/2 a block up from the floor and behind my oil boiler so trying to bend a rod upward from there isnt easy, plus i think it would be very messy.  Also ive had poor luck with having someone perform work at/on my house and not end up doing it wrong or breaking soemthing else so I prefer to do it myself.  I really think I cna build it for around $50.  Most expensive part will probably the cable.  I have a welder and building my own things is how I justify having it...

~ Phil


----------



## Joey Jones (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, what you said...He He...Sorry back on track ...nobody knows your system like you...so I suggest, don't trust anyone else to clean your chimney, besides you...
Joey Chang....3rd world man


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 25, 2008)

Having a so called "sweep" cause damage to my roof and chimney is exactly the point! Real pros are doing other things that are more profitable. Therefore, I will do everything to design a safe cleaning system by rods, brushes, etc. to work from my stove on upward!


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 25, 2008)

Valhalla said:
			
		

> Having a so called "sweep" cause damage to my roof and chimney is exactly the point! Real pros are doing other things that are more profitable. Therefore, I will do everything to design a safe cleaning system by rods, brushes, etc. to work from my stove on upward!



My sweep is WETT certified not "so-called".  He is also a journey carpenter and does that type of work in the summer when he has time.  I have used this guy for the past 10 years.  Did my new liner 4 years ago, and helped me with the install of my new insert at a cost to me of only a hundred bucks.  He has just rebuilt my hearth so it meets code and is also re-doing the ceiling in our laundry room.  And his work is top notch.

Not all sweeps are buffoons,only the folks that do not do their homework before hiring such people are the real buffoons. :-/ 

A broad brush makes for a messy paint job.!!


----------



## Hansson (Sep 25, 2008)

One question from me.
Don't you in the US have a guy that come and do that for you.From the government?

For me a guy comes and do the chimney sweeping 2-3 times /year.
And you can´t say no.

And every second year the come and films the chimney!
They check some other things to,that you have a fire-extinguisher and fire detector.and more
Firecontroll they call it.
It cost me around $100

It`s really sick !


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 26, 2008)

Hi Hansson thats the first Ive heard of that wow even film the chimney huh, there probably are not many chimney fires in Sweden is there>.  I suppose there are folks in the US that should have the govt clean their chimney for them.

~ Phil


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 26, 2008)

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> Valhalla said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Please don't ever take any comments in this forum as targeting your friend's profession. It is only a global collection of experience and advice. 

The last professional "sweep" that set foot in my house and on my roof, damaged the trim boards on my new roof, broke the edges of the new shingles, littered the ground with job scrap, took a 4 hour lunch and damaged the new flue! He is also a professional carpenter in the off season. Oh yes, he installed a new stove that was leveled by three legs only! One was 1/2 inch off the floor. And his work is the worst! He was referred by a stove dealer as his very best!  

I will always seek competent and qualified professionals, if I cannot do it myself. I will always keep the bozos off my roof! There are always 10 great workers out there for every one loser. Glad that you have a great one! 

PS I was a ASE/NIASE CMAT technician for many, many years, and I clearly know what careless work is.


----------



## Valhalla (Sep 26, 2008)

Hansson said:
			
		

> One question from me.
> Don't you in the US have a guy that come and do that for you.From the government?
> 
> For me a guy comes and do the chimney sweeping 2-3 times /year.
> ...



Hallo Hansson in Sweden,

This is not required in the USA.  All cleaning, PM and inspection is the call and good judgement of the homeowner. Many people just hire a local contractor.  I know that Germany has similar chimney requirements as Sweden, Norway, etc. and most of Europe.  TUV requirements are another example of the higher level of other required quality checks. 

What wood do you burn in Sweden? Keep in touch. Thanks.   

Cheers


----------



## RedRanger (Sep 26, 2008)

Good to hear from you on this Valhalla.  sorry to hear about the bad experience.  had the same thing back in 1993 when we did major reno`s.  had to fire the carpenter after 6 weeks and wished I`s done it sooner.  Take care.


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's something I posted last season: https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/16262/

Maybe it'll give you some ideas.


----------



## mpilihp (Sep 27, 2008)

Thats a different way to do it.  Thanks for the link, I dont like the idea of the cable from the outside and guide wires.

~ Phil


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 27, 2008)

mpilihp said:
			
		

> Thats a different way to do it.  Thanks for the link, I dont like the idea of the cable from the outside and guide wires.
> 
> ~ Phil



It has it's drawbacks no doubt. Especially for some chimney locations and designs.


----------



## bill*67 (Sep 27, 2008)

i just use the brush and flex rods. i dont want anybody on my roof because if they fall, i'm responsible.


----------



## woodconvert (Sep 28, 2008)

Hansson said:
			
		

> One question from me.
> Don't you in the US have a guy that come and do that for you.From the government?
> 
> For me a guy comes and do the chimney sweeping 2-3 times /year.
> And you can´t say no.



WOW...no, we don't have government mandated sweeps and I don't think i'd care for one either :shut: . They must not trust you to keep your chimney clean.

As far as being on a tall ladder to sweep...I pull my brush to my cleanout...obviously from the ground. Yeah, still gotta go up, take the cap off and shimmy back down but you don't have to _be_ up there for long. Whatever works.


----------



## velvetfoot (Sep 28, 2008)

I swept my two story chimney through the insert this morning.  It didn't take too long-about an hour or so.
I put the vacuum hose up the chimney and taped it in place so it would stay there. 
The dust went into the vacuum as I brushed the the chimney.
Didn't break the baffle.  Got the tubes mixed up-I think the one of the three tubes with the smaller holes goes to the back but the manual wasn't clear on that.
Seems to happen each year.  
Not too much came out, as seen in the vaccum container.


----------



## tkirk22 (Sep 28, 2008)

Here's another: http://www.bozchimneysweep.com/index.htm


----------



## mpilihp (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi yes I saw that one before, very nice, finished product but for a metal chimney.  Good design I like it.


----------

